# foam problem on dishwashing liquid



## toragsoy (Aug 20, 2018)

good day everyone!

i'm having problem with my dishwashing formula. it does not foam very well, and the foam does not stay long.

here's my formula by 1 liter tap water:

sodium laureth ether sulfate(liquid) - 56%
coco diethanolaminde- 6%
inear alkyl benzene sulfonate - 3%
np10 or tergitol - .56%
vego chem - 6%
scent(lemon) .56%
salt - 28%


i was wondering what would be the solution for this to make more and thicker suds?

any reply is appreciated...ty so much


----------



## BattleGnome (Aug 21, 2018)

I don’t recognize any of those acronyms so I can’t comment much. The one thing I do know is that salt cuts lather, is there a reason you need it? Also, can you possibly post a pic of your lather? Sometimes a visual helps define what “more” means to someone.

I’m sure someone with more syndet know how will be around. Many of our members are bases in the US and may be asleep by now.


----------



## toragsoy (Aug 21, 2018)

hello BattlwGnome,

i used salt for viscousity.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 21, 2018)

As stated, salt will affect lather.  Might want to look into something else to help with viscosity.  I can't help though as I've not made a  surfactant based dish soap, but use liquid soap.  One of our more science minded folks will probably pop in to help.


----------



## toragsoy (Aug 21, 2018)

ok sir shunt..i will just wait..

by the way, i can't attach the picture of the lather of my soap. i don't know why..


----------



## earlene (Aug 21, 2018)

Photo size might be one reason.  Which method are you using?  The image on top:





Or the upload a file method where you upload a photo from your computer?




Either method will work with a smallish image, but if the photo is too large, neither will work.  I am not sure what the size limit is, but an example of too large is if you have your camera set to RAW, those are way too large to use as attachments here.  If it's set to email attachment size is plenty small enough.  There are variations in between that are not too large also, but that should give you an idea of how size matters in this situation.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 21, 2018)

Salt is your enemy when it comes to creating a liquid soap formula with bubbly suds.....and a hard soap formula, too. 

I've never made a surfactant-based liquid soap formula before, but I did a Google on one of your ingredients and came across a thread over at Chemists Corner that addresses the viscosity issue with the type of liquid dish soap you are trying to make: https://chemistscorner.com/cosmeticsciencetalk/discussion/2051/liquid-dishwashing-liquid-formulation

In the above linked thread, a lady had posted a question regarding viscosity problems in  her formula (which is actually very similar to your formula). One of things some of the chemists there were advising in the above linked thread was to drop or decrease the salt, and one of the other participants in the thread recommended adding Ninol CAA from Stepan to build viscosity. I don't know if that helps, but I just thought I'd share what I found.   


IrishLass


----------

